# Centipede escaped. Help!



## Cell (Aug 1, 2017)

My S. subspinipes is gone from its enclosure after I woke up half an hour ago. I honestly don't know how it escaped. Any tips where could have gone? Or how to bait it back? I can handle the situation myself, but my family members will surely panic. This is my worst morning ever..

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sad 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 1, 2017)

How do you know it's out? Did you comb through the substrate?


----------



## Cell (Aug 1, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> How do you know it's out? Did you comb through the substrate?


I have, and combed thru it again right now. Gone.


----------



## LawnShrimp (Aug 1, 2017)

*How long has it been since you last saw it?
How large is the centipede? 
Is it night or day by you?*

Check under any loose, soft items such as clothes, rugs, etc. Anyplace dark and especially moist, such as a wet towel in a nearby bathroom with the lights off, is an ideal hiding place. Elytra and Antenna (or maybe someone else) has actually mentioned placing a damp towel near possible escape routes so that the centipede is enticed to hide there. Warm places are also likely places to find it; if you have the kind of refrigerator that puts off a lot of heat, that's where a relative of mine found their escaped python.

If there are any spaces in the floorboards it's as good as gone. Same with a hole or space under any door. If you have other pets like cats or dogs, they might encounter it and alert you to it, or kill it.

Wait until it's night out, if it's not already. One it is dark, search everything it can hide under. Leave nowhere unsearched.

Please be careful; don't get bitten. Don't let anyone hurt it either. I wish you luck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Aug 1, 2017)

How big was it, when did you actually see it last?, and post picks of enclosure, they are escape artists extraordinaire. Hope you locate it


----------



## ShyDragoness (Aug 1, 2017)

Good luck finding it dude! Keep checking the enclosure, Its easy to miss a spot!


----------



## Cell (Aug 1, 2017)

LawnShrimp said:


> Where is the centipede being kept?
> How long has it been since you last saw it?
> How large is the centipede?
> Is it night or day by you?


Here are some pictures of it's enclosure.



















If you can't view those links, click here, here, and here.
It also escaped last night before I sleep. Glad my nanny found it on a rampage outside my room. I got it, and closed its enclosure (yes, I intentionally left its enclosure open when that happened). Now after I woke up, he's just gone.
The seller told me that it's a juvenile S. subspinipes. Around 5 inches.
It is correctly day here in my country.
Thanks for your tips, I'll look for it after class.


----------



## ShyDragoness (Aug 1, 2017)

Is this the lid??

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Cell (Aug 1, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> Is this the lid??


Yes, I got no proper enclosure for it yet, lol..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cell (Aug 1, 2017)

I've had that since Friday. Hasn't escaped until now.


----------



## ShyDragoness (Aug 1, 2017)

its.. no wonder its escaped, If it can get out without that lid there is no doubt it can get out with it, even if you do find it, it needs a proper enclosure ASAP, in future dont buy an animal without having a proper enclosure ready please!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 1, 2017)

Yeah, man, I know but try to relax and calm down. And listen to me.

My female (a _Scolopendra subspinipes_, WC like the 99.99% of the 'pede of the trade) arrived gravid. Of course I had not a single clue of that, until one night when, for pure luck (think what if I wasn't at home) I've spotted, in the dark (when I was typing here some bull, lol) something moving in the enclosure.

At first I've said... "What? Moss moved to the air holes, now?" then I realized... pedelings all the way, jumping out from the air holes, trying to climb, coming out from the cork bark and substrate like zombies from the dirt.

I've started to catch those and I've managed to put those little fast dastards into another enclosure. A week later, more or less, I've packed and shipped 24 pedelings (one died).

Months ago that pedeling adventure (I don't have pics but believe me... all I'm saying is true) I spotted a "teen" centipede when I was out in my garden, at late night, with one of my cat. Nope, wasn't a _Scolopendra cingulata_ but one of those pedelings (just more longer) that basically lived "with me" and near me, for a good 3/4 months, until the day he/she decided to crawl out the house.

Now lives somewhere in my garden but the point that matters is this: zero bites, zero 'aggressions', pure 100% ninja stealth skills.
I wasn't aware of nothing until that night when, again for pure luck, we (me and one of my cats) saw the bugger coming out from the door, like us lol.

At this point I have reasons to believe that only Christ knows how much _S.subspinipes_ are living here with me (now I know those were more than 25 ah ah) but it's ok 

What I want to tell you is that despite the brutal venom and how much defensive they can be (especially in enclosures), they tend to avoid contact with us when free to roam. Maybe the 'pede already jumped out from your house. Maybe you need to completely 'move' the hell out of furnitures etc they are masters not only of escapes but into "disappear" like Ninja.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LawnShrimp (Aug 2, 2017)

Any luck? Is the pede back with you?


----------



## Python (Aug 2, 2017)

Looking at the enclosure and the story behind the previous escapes, I would say spray the house. You are clearly not set up to keep pedes. You don't have the knowledge or the track record to successfully keep them and I think it would be best for everyone if you stopped trying to. What you haven't seemed to catch on to is that these things will exploit any and every weakness they can find. They will escape if given the hint of a chance as you should have already figured out but clearly haven't. These are not something to mess around with either. One bite is enough to ruin your day, I speak from experience. If you want to have a pet that can stay in such a container without escaping, try a goldfish. If it does get out, it'll be much easier to find.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jason Brantley (Aug 2, 2017)

Oh man, you are so in deep s**t! I feel for you! Haha! Dude, go through every inch of your room and flip everything upside down and inside out 10 times! Oh man it's probably in the dry wall! Get a hammer and smash through the walls! Don't forget to check your cereals!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jason Brantley (Aug 2, 2017)

Oh man, that thing is freaking huge if it got outta that! Jesus, is it the size of a baseball bat? I'd have a light sabre in one hand and Robocop's gun in the other.


----------



## Jason Brantley (Aug 2, 2017)

Ham-sammich and Kool-Aid (bait)


----------



## 7Fin (Aug 2, 2017)

xunicronx said:


> Oh man, you are so in deep s**t! I feel for you! Haha! Dude, go through every inch of your room and flip everything upside down and inside out 10 times! Oh man it's probably in the dry wall! Get a hammer and smash through the walls! Don't forget to check your cereals!





xunicronx said:


> Oh man, that thing is freaking huge if it got outta that! Jesus, is it the size of a baseball bat? I'd have a light sabre in one hand and Robocop's gun in the other.


Most posts on this thread were given in the hope to calm the user down in this stressful situation, this kind of "sucks to be you" attitude seriously doesn't help.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 2, 2017)

Let me add another thing... well, man, bit of solace you live in the Philippines. And Asian 'pedes like _Scolopendra subspinipes _are present, no matter, in your homeland.

No, nothing uh, not that this will help you now... just that at least you can result credible in front of the average.

Try to explain how a 'pede supposed to live only in South Eastern Asia lives into a Lombardy (lol) garden


----------



## Jason Brantley (Aug 2, 2017)

7Fin said:


> Most posts on this thread were given in the hope to calm the user down in this stressful situation, this kind of "sucks to be you" attitude seriously doesn't help.


Who are you the internet police?


----------



## Jason Brantley (Aug 2, 2017)

7Fin said:


> Most posts on this thread were given in the hope to calm the user down in this stressful situation, this kind of "sucks to be you" attitude seriously
> People act differently to different situations what makes you think he's under that much stress that he doesn't think what I said is funny? If he doesn't like what I said, that's too bad. I can say whatever I want. It's not like I said great job dumb fuk or anything like that. He seems fine to me.  You're not thinking he's in a corner in a fetal position crying are you. Sorry if I offended you, i suggest you just skip my posts when you come across my name because what you say isn't going to change who I am. I'm not joining hands with everyone singing koombaya.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 7Fin (Aug 2, 2017)

xunicronx said:


> Who are you the internet police?


That's your best mature response? I'm just recommending that you tone your behaviour up a notch so as to that you don't end up getting in any trouble or whatever.

As for the actual thread (sorry about hitchhiking a bit Cell), I'm sorry about your pede escaping, hopefully it'll pop up later (that happens), and you'll be ready to recapture it.


----------



## Jason Brantley (Aug 2, 2017)

You should lighten up a little

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 7Fin (Aug 2, 2017)

xunicronx said:


> You should lighten up a little


^w^ I'd consider myself a very light-hearted person. I just felt that I should look out for Cell here, he's just lost a pet and you've spammed three posts when you could've had one, all expressing pretty much the same point.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RTTB (Aug 2, 2017)

I hope the centipede is found and all is well.


----------



## Python (Aug 2, 2017)

Just so you're aware, the f bomb is pretty frowned upon even if it isn't the classic spelling. You might want to edit it out


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 2, 2017)

RTTB said:


> I hope the centipede is found and all is well.


I hope that as well. But consider what I've said (apart the jokes... I love to joke) for a moment.

Despite their brutal (that's the best term I can think) venom and highly defensive attitude (mind, mostly an enclosure attitude one) when they 'Papillon' they disappear like ninja and avoid contact with us, unless a 'force majeure' stuff happens.

I lived with one (one only, btw?) _S.subspinipes_ on the loose (not by my fault... I mean, I wasn't aware that she was gravid therefore I was beated by the 'surprise effect' and, on that mess, certainly a pedeling escaped) and nothing happened: and I have four cats (skilled hunter that attack almost everything) free to go in and out of my room, other rooms of the house 24/7.

0 bites, 0 encounters, 0 sighting (aside for when I saw him/her, turned into a "teen" 'pede, crawling out of my house door) 0 of everything let's say "risky".

The thing is that, unlike bulky and fast arboreal T's that force the keeper into a chase with those up above in the ceiling etc or huge female T's like _H.gigas_ etc (those last can't "squeeze" behind the corner furnitures, cracks etc that easy) 'pedes, as you know, due to their shape, can.

So you can spray the house? Sure, is an option. You can move the hell out of everything from TV to shelf etc? Ok.

But it's not written "you" will find him/her either. They are ninja. But not prone to bite you or else unless a pure finest bad luck scenario happens.

With that said no one would love such a thing, but I hope this will give a bit of solace to Cell :-s

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Myra (Aug 2, 2017)

I hope u find it safe and well Cell. 
I agree with Fin here. Unhelpful comments aren't what this young lad needs right now. I know it doesn't look to be the most suitable home for it and I agree that you should never get any pet without having a suitable home all set up n ready first... All that said he's a young lad that would benefit more from a bit of friendly advice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Award 1


----------



## Cell (Aug 2, 2017)

Python said:


> Looking at the enclosure and the story behind the previous escapes, I would say spray the house. You are clearly not set up to keep pedes. You don't have the knowledge or the track record to successfully keep them and I think it would be best for everyone if you stopped trying to. What you haven't seemed to catch on to is that these things will exploit any and every weakness they can find. They will escape if given the hint of a chance as you should have already figured out but clearly haven't. These are not something to mess around with either. One bite is enough to ruin your day, I speak from experience. If you want to have a pet that can stay in such a container without escaping, try a goldfish. If it does get out, it'll be much easier to find.


I'm still a beginner, this is just my second pede, but I do have the knowledge about keeping them. Easy for you to say without knowing my situation. I had an enclosure that I used with a wild morsitans that I had (died for unknown reason). After my morsitans died, I bought a subspinipes and tried to put it in that container. But I didn't expect it to be able to go rampage and try to escape, because my morsitans was just chill. Usually, a new centipede will just sit around, and explore its new environment sooner or later. My subspinipes wasn't like that. So I didn't know what to do, I just grabbed the largest aquarium that I have (unused) and put it there. And like I've said, it didn't try to escape for a while until that night. Do you think I mess around with my centipedes? Like I said, easy for you to say as you're not in my situation. I'm still a beginner. I'm just asking for help.

@xunicronx I've got to admit. I almost lost my cool there and got scared a little bit, haha. But no, I'm not scared of pedes. I'm a lot more scared of cockroaches xD

Thanks everyone for the tips. I'll keep those in mind. I'll continue to look for it every once in a while, but I think it's not coming back.. Near my room is our terrace, and there's a total of 5 rooms in this floor of our house. We also have 2 storage rooms for it to hide in. But I still hope it comes back. I'll also leave a wet towel bait where the pede first escaped. I'll hold on to what Chris said. They're ninjas, and possibility that it's still in this house (hopefully it is). Again, you guys have my thanks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 2, 2017)

Cell said:


> I'm still a beginner, this is just my second pede, but I do have the knowledge about keeping them. Easy for you to say without knowing my situation. I had an enclosure that I used with a wild morsitans that I had (died for unknown reason). After my morsitans died, I bought a subspinipes and tried to put it in that container. But I didn't expect it to be able to go rampage and try to escape, because my morsitans was just chill. Usually, a new centipede will just sit around, and explore its new environment sooner or later. My subspinipes wasn't like that. So I didn't know what to do, I just grabbed the largest aquarium that I have (unused) and put it there. And like I've said, it didn't try to escape for a while until that night. Do you think I mess around with my centipedes? Like I said, easy for you to say as you're not in my situation. I'm still a beginner. I'm just asking for help.
> 
> @xunicronx I've got to admit. I almost lost my cool there and got scared a little bit, haha. But no, I'm not scared of pedes. I'm a lot more scared of cockroaches xD
> 
> Thanks everyone for the tips. I'll keep those in mind. I'll continue to look for it every once in a while, but I think it's not coming back.. Near my room is our terrace, and there's a total of 5 rooms in this floor of our house. We also have 2 storage rooms for it to hide in. But I still hope it comes back. I'll also leave a wet towel bait where the pede first escaped. I'll hold on to what Chris said. They're ninjas, and possibility that it's still in this house (hopefully it is). Again, you guys have my thanks.


That's not a good track record. One pede died, you don't know why. The other escapes within days of getting it. Very poor record in fact.

Literally the first thing in owning a pede is having a escape proof enclosure for it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## tonypace2009 (Aug 2, 2017)

I don't keep centipedes because they have proven that they are smarter than me.
you can look everywhere but it is always the family member that fears all bugs that always finds it first just follow the blood curdling screams you will find it.
lay news papers out on the floor and listen for it crawling across the paper they are farly noisy when crawling hope you find it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Python (Aug 2, 2017)

Cell said:


> I'm still a beginner, this is just my second pede, but I do have the knowledge about keeping them. Easy for you to say without knowing my situation. I had an enclosure that I used with a wild morsitans that I had (died for unknown reason). After my morsitans died, I bought a subspinipes and tried to put it in that container. But I didn't expect it to be able to go rampage and try to escape, because my morsitans was just chill. Usually, a new centipede will just sit around, and explore its new environment sooner or later. My subspinipes wasn't like that. So I didn't know what to do, I just grabbed the largest aquarium that I have (unused) and put it there. And like I've said, it didn't try to escape for a while until that night. Do you think I mess around with my centipedes? Like I said, easy for you to say as you're not in my situation. I'm still a beginner. I'm just asking for help.


You're right, of course. I'm not in your situation. I've never had a pede escape except once when unpacking and I immediately caught it, put it in an enclosure that I made sure was as close to escape proof as I could make it. Other than that I've never had one escape from an enclosure I put them in. Even a cursory search on this site about pedes will show you just how adept they are at escaping almost anything. There isn't really a good reason for not knowing what is arguably the most publicized and well known aspect of keeping these animals. 

It seems to me that the people who are getting bent out of shape about those of us recommending not getting into pedes without doing the research are missing a huge point here. The OP had a pede die for unknown reasons then got one and promptly lost it and if I read the post correctly, lost it twice. Either way, the research has clearly been neglected. The best thing that the OP can be told is not how unfortunate it is that they lost their pede, it's how unfortunate it is that they got it in the first place. My advice, learn from this experience and do not get another pede until you have addressed the housing concerns, learn as much as you can about the animals that you intend on keeping BEFORE you get them and always put the animals health and well being before your wants. 

One last thought, if you do happen to find this pede, are you just going to put it back in the same container? Clearly this won't work. I would highly recommend you find something else more suited to the multi legged Houdini than the plastic tub. There are many suggestions on here on how to properly lessen the chance of an escape, I recommend reading through them and setting up a proper enclosure. Good luck and I hope it works out for you but next time, do the research before you get something and you will be far less likely to have mishaps.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Jason Brantley (Aug 2, 2017)

Dude, forget what the others say. Sayin' you shouldn't be keeping pedes and you got a bad history and all that bulls**t. Yeah you f'ed up and pretty bad too but I've done some dumb s**t too so if they never done anything like losing a scorpion or tarantula then good for them. Take a step back and approach this from a different angle and come back stronger...get yourself a nice Exo-Terra tank to start with. Don't let others tell you what to do. Just be smarter and make it a personal challenge to be the best animal keeper from now on. Turn this negative into a positive so that way you can keep enjoying centipedes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Cell (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm not sure if anyone among you watches The Dark Den videos. If not, then watch this specific episode.






His centipede enclosure is similar to my morsitan's. But mine is just round and had less substrate to prevent my morsitans climbing out. Same with The Dark Den's dehaani, my morsitans didn't try to escape in anyway (if you watch his videos, you'll see that he kept that dehaani in the same enclosure for quite a time, only to be transferred on Friday according to his latest video). No problems with that because by the looks of it, his dehaani seems chiller than my subspinipes.
I don't think you can exactly tell the age of a centipede, and since my morsitans was wild caught. I assumed it was an adult (5 inches, the maximum size it can get). It slowly got weaker as days passed by after we got it from biting my little brother.
My subspinipes was around 4-5 inches so I was confident it would settle in my old morsitan's enclosure without problem. Apparently, mine was really active and goes on rampages. And since I had no other enclosures prepared except for my old one, I settled with an old aquarium, something with more height to keep it from reaching it. And please, if you guys are really THAT knowledgeable with centipedes. You at least know that centipede have little to no ability to climb smooth walls (like plastic or glass), but they can extend their bodies to reach heights from the ground. But get this: my centipede isn't long enough to reach the aquarium's height. They can climb up the silicone holding the glasses together though, and maybe that was how my pede escaped.
So please, don't call me someone who didn't research enough. I took all the time I needed to research the basics. I just wasn't prepared for my new subspinipes, I take responsibility from it, and I fully admit my mistake and learn from it, without needed anyone to shove my mistakes back at me repeatedly. I'm not sure if any of you read my story, but things didn't work out so I planned on using the aquarium until I get funds to get a better enclosure.
Thank you for almost ruining the hobby for me, because apparently "I didn't love my centipede enough". But that won't stop me from being fascinated with arthropods. I'm stopping with centipedes, but I'm getting into tarantulas very soon. And while I'm at it, why don't you guys tell me to stop now. Tell me that I lacked research.
To be honest, if you think I lacked research, why didn't you give me advice instead of just telling me I didn't research enough. I humbly asked for advice so why didn't you? Instead I got "you didn't research enough". Fact: an advice would be a lot helpful and appreciated.
That's all, thank you.


----------



## Cell (Aug 3, 2017)

And how can I possibly have a "good record" if I'm just starting out?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MossMan (Aug 3, 2017)

xunicronx said:


> Who are you the internet police?


You're under arrest!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 3, 2017)

Please don't abandon centipedes just because you made a mistake. We all do. While I have never had an escape, I have had one of my pedes surprise me by climbing up the silicone and reaching the lid. Anyway, just remember to learn from your mistake, and take the others' advice in regards to an escape-proof lid, preferably something that locks on, and has no breathing holes large enough for the centipede to fit through. In regards to Dark Den's pede enclosure, his lid is one that is intended the entire box, and locks shut onto it as a result. From the images of your enclosure posted on this thread, it appears to be several smaller lids placed on top in an attempt to cover it. Just fix the lid and you'll be fine. Don't let this mistake turn you off pedes forever, or you won't know what you will be missing; centipedes are an amazing and yet underrated aspect of the invert hobby. I think a good idea would be to post pics of an improved enclosure/lid. Once we see that it is escape-resistant, you can go for it again.


----------



## Cell (Aug 3, 2017)

Staehilomyces said:


> In regards to Dark Den's pede enclosure, his lid is one that is intended the entire box, and locks shut onto it as a result. From the images of your enclosure posted on this thread, it appears to be several smaller lids placed on top in an attempt to cover it. Just fix the lid and you'll be fine. Don't let this mistake turn you off pedes forever, or you won't know what you will be missing; centipedes are an amazing and yet underrated aspect of the invert hobby. I think a good idea would be to post pics of an improved enclosure/lid. Once we see that it is escape-resistant, you can go for it again.


I compared Dark Den's enclosure with my old one. We kind of have the same size, but mine looks harder to open and close (because I know the feeling of locking a case like Dark Den's) and round. But since my subspinipes tried escaping it, I used a temporary enclosure, which is the one I used in my pictures and the one I've used for a while without escapes.

I don't think my story is clear, lol. Basically, I had a morsitans and an "okay" enclosure (similar to Dark Den's, but round and had less width but same height). My morsitans died, so I bought a subspinipes and attempted to put it into my morsitan's enclosure. Since the subspinipes is very active (compared to my morsitan's and Dark Den's dehaani), I decided to use an enclosure with more height. The one I used is my old aquarium that doesn't have a lid. This was my temporary enclosure until I get enough money to buy a much better one. I used it for quite a while until my subspinipes escaped (twice). First time it escaped because I tried leaving it without a lid because I "trusted" it wouldn't escape, without considering the silicone escape route. We got it quickly. Second time on the same night, I woke up not to see my centipede anymore, even though it had a lid. Note that I used this lid for quite a while as well and it never tried escaping before until now.


----------



## MossMan (Aug 3, 2017)

Cell said:


> I compared Dark Den's enclosure with my old one. We kind of have the same size, but mine looks harder to open and close (because I know the feeling of locking a case like Dark Den's) and round. But since my subspinipes tried escaping it, I used a temporary enclosure, which is the one I used in my pictures and the one I've used for a while without escapes.
> 
> I don't think my story is clear, lol. Basically, I had a morsitans and an "okay" enclosure (similar to Dark Den's, but round and had less width but same height). My morsitans died, so I bought a subspinipes and attempted to put it into my morsitan's enclosure. Since the subspinipes is very active (compared to my morsitan's and Dark Den's dehaani), I decided to use an enclosure with more height. The one I used is my old aquarium that doesn't have a lid. This was my temporary enclosure until I get enough money to buy a much better one. I used it for quite a while until my subspinipes escaped (twice). First time it escaped because I tried leaving it without a lid because I "trusted" it wouldn't escape, without considering the silicone escape route. We got it quickly. Second time on the same night, I woke up not to see my centipede anymore, even though it had a lid. Note that I used this lid for quite a while as well and it never tried escaping before until now.


Centipedes are rather intelligent for an invertebrate. With that lid it wasn't a matter of if it escaped, but when


----------



## Cell (Aug 3, 2017)

Staehilomyces said:


> Please don't abandon centipedes just because you made a mistake. We all do.


My mistake isn't the reason. The elites told me to stop, so I did. Apparently centipedes aren't for me, if I get their point correctly.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 3, 2017)

We've all started somewhere, and we've all made mistakes. Chris had an entire army escape on him. I, in my early pede keeping days, was probably responsible for more centipede deaths than the average pest exterminator. Yet we're still here, held by our passion for these amazing invertebrates. Just improve your enclosure, and keep trying. Good luck!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cell (Aug 3, 2017)

Now you probably won't believe me. That day, after I woke up. Of course I had a clunky vision from waking up so I grabbed my phone for a flashlight and aimed it to my centipede's enclosure. It's gone from where it was. I forgot to stretch, just so I could check where it went. I kept looking at different angles, until I panicked so I grabbed my cooking tong and comb'd through the substrate again and again. I made a mess out of my room too look for it. Everyone is still asleep, and I was making hell here. I'm literally praying while I'm searching for it. I even forgot to do a refresher review for a solid mensuration quiz because I have a class that day. I immediately searched on Google for existing articles and whatnot, and posted this here on the forums.
In class, I wasn't able to focus much. Not only did I get a terrible score for the quiz, but also wasn't able to answer an exercise activity about our new lesson.
I also lost my umbrella so I have to buy a new one, and it's raining a lot here and we just had a storm.
Earlier today, my nanny asked me if I have found it yet. She asked if I miss it already, and knows I'm really bummed out.
Yes, "I don't love my centipede".
I was literally at the point of folding my hands, looking up to the heavens, and getting on my knees to ask for Belial back (that was the name).
Yes, "I don't love my centipede".


----------



## Cell (Aug 3, 2017)

Believe it or not, I had plans for my pede. If only I could show some of my conversations with my friends.

I can't miss a day without talking about it. But apparently, it looks like I don't care for centipedes. I have to be "elite" or someome with a "good record" to "validate" my interest to centipedes or any arthropod in general.

To be honest, I was always afraid of insects. Very. I would literally crap my pants if I see one. But despite that, I found centipedes cool. When I found out that a centipede was caught after it bit my brother. I got really excited and even asked my mom if I can keep it instead of surrendering it to someone. It was my starting point. Well, it was fun while it lasted.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 3, 2017)

It seems you have a very close connection to centipedes. I can most certainly relate to that. And I assure you, I, as a beginner, had a MUCH worse track record than you. While I had no escapes, as I said before, I was probably responsible for the death of more centipedes than the average pest exterminator. My father, when he used to work, would occasionally bring back centipedes he found while moving wood/digging. Each one lasted only a few days under my care (or lack thereof) at most. But did I give up? No. I turned this negative into a positive, did my research, and got a nice, escape-proof enclosure. The result? The next pede I got: a handsome male morsitans I bought from a pet shop, brightened my days for over six years. Ever since then, I haven't had a single death/escape. This is nothing more than a learning curve. You'll never make these mistakes again. If I had abandoned centipedes before I passed that curve, I would never have discovered how awe-inspiring these invertebrates are, and most certainly would never have loved them as much as I do now. You clearly love them very much. Believe it, and stick to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 7Fin (Aug 3, 2017)

Why are people in their right mind telling a young person who is very upset, and also a beginner, that he is too "bad and unlucky" to keep centipedes? I'm agreeing with @Staehilomyces here, keep at it! I know this hasn't been the best introduction here but new members in the hobby is always good, and you have a great level of enthusiasm. Good luck in the future!


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks for the support. I'm just grateful that the invert community is benignly chill in comparison to other exotic pet communities. To see the full extent to which beginners who make mistakes, or anyone who does something different, are bullied, all you need to do is take a look at the facebook group Snek Info Booth. I'm still joined, in spite of the fact that I received a rather startling amount of hate comments after posting a handling vid of my old morsitans. Many seemed to want me to get envenomated, however, as I'd been handling that pede almost daily for over a year without any sign of aggression, I think their wait would've been a long one. My point is, I'm just glad this community is relatively chill. He would've been torn to pieces for his mistake in other communites, and anyone who stuck up for him would soon meet the same fate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Python (Aug 3, 2017)

Cell said:


> I'm not sure if anyone among you watches The Dark Den videos. If not, then watch this specific episode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to be clear, I'm not saying never get into centipedes, I'm saying you aren't ready yet. Most other people are too. 90% of the information available on these deals with just two things, their venom potency and their ability to escape from something seemingly escape proof. My first pede bolted from it's deli cup when I was unpacking it and instead of taking a safe route to the floor, it ran up my arm, around my neck a few times, down my back and bit me three times. That was my very first experience and from that, I double and triple checked everything. I left nothing to chance and I never had another problem. This pede you had already escaped once, that was a learning experience. There is so much information on here about pedes not stopping for a simple lid. Your research should have shown you that. Also, those things you said it couldn't do, well it did them. It climbed and escaped. Not once but twice. The information provided here by myself and others should be taken as constructive criticism, that's how important this is. Don't take it personally but instead use it to your advantage. Never underestimate a pede. They will find the tiniest flaw in a setup and exploit it, as you have seen. There are many species out there that are better pedes to learn with. Try starting with something less venomous, less psychotic and less likely to escape. My own personal rule of thumb is match the animal with the enclosure not the enclosure with the animal. Some combinations simply don't work well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ShyDragoness (Aug 3, 2017)

While I understand hes made mistakes I dont think he should leave the hobby all together  Everyone makes mistakes starting out!
@Cell I wish you the best of luck finding your pede! Dont feel like you have to stop keeping inverts! Just learn from this and use it to improve your skills for the future!!


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 3, 2017)

Staehilomyces said:


> Chris had an entire army escape on him.


Ah ah, but 'alt' a minute my man 

I do realize that, when an invert escape (for a lot of different reasons) is keepers fault and nothing else. And yes, I've had a _S.subspinipes_ on the loose, that lived with me, near me, for a good couple of months. Now lives in my garden. And, yes (while I don't know) probably those "pedes on the loose" could be more than that one.

Since I'm a fair man I take the fault but, if we view the whole story happened to me from a completely different point of view, we have to consider this.

1) I wasn't aware that the _S.subspinipes_ I've purchased was gravid, let alone I was aware of the gender (as you know better, those are sold 99,99% unsexed... almost no one in the trade bother to sex centipedes, too annoying compared to how much is easy for T's... plus 'pedes, sadly, doesn't has such a big market T's have).

2) Therefore, expecting an unsexed 'pede (clearly I was hoping for a female, no matter) my "no escape" enclosure (my female still is inside, ah ah, so works) was 'made' thinking about the juve/adult Asian 'pede size/s, therefore the air holes I've drilled were yes a "no escape" ones... but for a juve/adult 'pede, not for very little pedelings of 1-1,5 max cm 

3) As you know, to spot using our "eyes" only a gravid centipede is almost impossible, plus when an invert arrive I ASAP put him/her in the enclosure... therefore when the 'pede "disappeared" under the cork bark one day, my guess were: pre molt is arrived or normal pet hole attitude. She was, on the other hand, preparing for maternity.

Problem is, my parameters and the hide offered were pretty good (otherwise a 'pede mommy, if not 100% secure of the environment, can eat those) so one day pedelings all the way 

Beated by that 'surprise effect' I did my best for catch those: had 24 (one died, sadly) of them captured and put in another enclosure where, after a week, I've shipped those in a bulk to another keeper.

In sum, yes... ok, my fault, but to an extent, IMO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scoly (Aug 3, 2017)

Cell said:


> My mistake isn't the reason. The elites told me to stop, so I did. Apparently centipedes aren't for me, if I get their point correctly.


I wouldn't pay attention to "elites". A high post count on arachnoboards doesn't necessarily make you the most experienced keeper. And experienced keepers (Number of specimens? Years in the hobby?) aren't necessarily the smartest humans either. In fact me and my friend constantly lament the amount of knuckleheads (no reference to anyone on this thread, seriously) who are drawn to this hobby. I've actually been tempted to run a proper statistical analysis on this! And some of those do indeed, by virtue of experience (or online presence) become the "elite" as you put it, and I'd be careful giving anyone weight of opinion unless you've dealt with them personally, let alone a say in what or how you keep.

If you want to keep centipedes, then keep centipedes, end of story.

Having said that, do remember this is the weird wild web, and people will troll and mock you for fun, others will belittle you because it gives them a pedestal, others will do it because they genuinely think they are doing the right thing. I myself nearly jumped in to laugh at you for that lid  But you seem to have now learned the (or rather my)  #1 rule: always assume the centipede can reach the lid, and make sure the lid won't yield to any amount of pushing or chewing.

As for what to do, that depends on your situation. I currently live in a cold and dry flat, if one of mine were to escape (and it has happened, though only twice in 18 years) I would lay out plastic bags with warm damp (preferably dirty) towels, and tubs with bits of meat, hoping to catch it. I've never heard of that working however, in fact most escapes I've heard of are never found, and funnily enough those that are are spotted running out in the open after they've given up looking!

Also, I would consider it very unethical not to inform others living in your home, particularly if there is an "at-risk" category (you mentioned a nanny, does this mean you have younger siblings?) At the very least, it will reduce the chance of a bite by having everyone check their shoes and not leaving clothes lying on the floor etc...

Good luck!


----------



## Python (Aug 3, 2017)

Scoly said:


> I wouldn't pay attention to "elites". A high post count on arachnoboards doesn't necessarily make you the most experienced keeper. And experienced keepers (Number of specimens? Years in the hobby?) aren't necessarily the smartest humans either. In fact me and my friend constantly lament the amount of knuckleheads (no reference to anyone on this thread, seriously) who are drawn to this hobby. I've actually been tempted to run a proper statistical analysis on this! And some of those do indeed, by virtue of experience (or online presence) become the "elite" as you put it, and I'd be careful giving anyone weight of opinion unless you've dealt with them personally, let alone a say in what or how you keep.
> 
> If you want to keep centipedes, then keep centipedes, end of story.
> 
> ...


I think that you are dismissing the 'elites' out of hand without actually bothering to give them a listen. I'm not exactly sure who the 'elite' are but I can only assume that you are talking about the people who are advocating not getting pedes until the problem at hand has been corrected and due diligence has been done to ensure the animal and the keeper's safety is as close to assured as possible. A few things to consider...

People who lose animals are one of the major reasons that laws are passed to outlaw keeping those animals. Many years ago I kept many venomous snake legally until some chowderhead somewhere let a king cobra escape and the masses went bananas. Losing animals causes panic and depending on whether the news picks it up or not can also cause widespread panic, and you are probably well aware of how sensitive the media is when it comes to things like this.

Animals that escape can, in some instances, cause environmental havoc. There are many instances of rats being introduced to an area, feral cats, feral hogs, L. geometricus, snakes in Hawaii, etc. Granted, this isn't that big an issue anymore, but still, the problem has existed for eons.

If the OP has overlooked one of the most important things there is to keeping Scolopendras, what other bits of information were overlooked? All we know for sure is what we have been told thus far. Is there something else that we don't know? Of course I'm not meaning to imply that the OP is abusive or in any other way harming any animal or person, but these are some of the things that the 'elite' wonder about when they read things like this. Think about it. With S. subspinipes there are three main things to know before you get one.
1. They are venomous and can be dangerous
2. They are fast and agile.
3. They can escape from anything.

To be clear, there are reasons people react the way they do when they see certain things. There are enough obstacles to keeping inverts without people creating more through negligence or carelessness. The so called 'elite' care very deeply for animals and that level of emotion can run deep. You are right about post count, it doesn't mean anything at all, but if you read some of those posts , you'll realize that the information these people provide can be invaluable. These people are some of the most knowledgeable people on the planet when it comes to inverts so when they say something, you might want to at least consider it. You're not likely to find better information anywhere else in the world and that's just the honest truth.

Sorry to be so long winded but I think the air needs to be cleared on this. No one is saying the OP shouldn't keep pedes or anything else for that matter. What they are saying is to do more research, learn as much as possible and then learn some more and then take the leap. Once you know how to keep them properly, keep as many as you want (or as is more frequently the case as many as you can afford since no one has as many as they want). Enjoy them, but do it as responsibly as possible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Cell (Aug 4, 2017)

Well, yes I admit I wasn't ready for it. Or at least, I didn't know I wasn't ready. Like, I really thought my morsitan's enclosure would work with the subspinipes. But it was super active and keeps trying to escape (and it can). I guess I may have underestimated my pede. Then I used something taller, and there goes the aquarium. So yes, I admit I wasn't really ready for it, and that was the root of my mistake here. But of course, I did plan on getting him a better enclosure(sadly, it escaped). The aquarium is just temporary, and only proved to be okay for a few days. I'm sorry if I misunderstood everyone's point here. I deeply apologize for that, and for the ruckus I caused here. I will take every advice and strongly remember them for when I come back to centipedes. Right now, my focus is tarantulas. I just got started today and got 3 slings: Brachypelma albopilosum, B. smithi, and a Grammostola pulchripes. And while I'm at it, does anyone want to check the enclosure? I think I'm ready for it this time. I've read what I need (or least I can), watched videos (especially The Dark Den's basic videos), and got stuff that I need.


----------



## Cell (Aug 4, 2017)

**ignore this reply. i was supposed to edit my previous reply, but accidentally clicked quote.**


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 4, 2017)

Yep. Send us pics of the enclosure, and we'll let you know if it looks like it can house a pede.


----------



## Python (Aug 4, 2017)

Cell said:


> Well, yes I admit I wasn't ready for it. Or at least, I didn't know I wasn't ready. Like, I really thought my morsitan's enclosure would work with the subspinipes. But it was super active and keeps trying to escape (and it can). I guess I may have underestimated my pede. Then I used something taller, and there goes the aquarium. So yes, I admit I wasn't really ready for it, and that was the root of my mistake here. But of course, I did plan on getting him a better enclosure(sadly, it escaped). The aquarium is just temporary, and only proved to be okay for a few days. I'm sorry if I misunderstood everyone's point here. I deeply apologize for that, and for the ruckus I caused here. I will take every advice and strongly remember them for when I come back to centipedes. Right now, my focus is tarantulas. I just got started today and got 3 slings: Brachypelma albopilosum, B. smithi, and a Grammostola pulchripes. And while I'm at it, does anyone want to check the enclosure? I think I'm ready for it this time. I've read what I need (or least I can), watched videos (especially The Dark Den's basic videos), and got stuff that I need.


I'm glad to see that you aren't giving up. I think, now that you know how crafty these little devils are you'll do much better next time. One thing that I do is, no matter what enclosure I use, I automatically assume it won't work. I go over it with a fine toothed comb to find even the tiniest weakness. If light can get through it, I assume the pede can too. It also helps me to think of the pede as being much smaller and much longer than it actually is. In other words, if it's 6 inches long  I assume it's 12. If it can fit through a quarter inch hole, I assume it will go through 1/8 inch hole. That helps me to look for the most minute chinks in the armor so to speak. 

That said, I apologize for being a bit abrasive. I hate to hear things like this happen and I always hope that lessons have been learned in the end. Here I can see that you have met the mighty centipede head on and lost, but, armed with new found knowledge and a passion for the hobby, you will be triumphant upon your next meeting. I hope that you get the pede that you want and raise it to a ripe old age. Just don't underestimate these bad boys. They can do amazing things that would make Harry Houdini jealous. Good luck in your future endeavors and don't forget to ask questions about anything and everything. The only stupid question is the one not asked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 4, 2017)

Cell said:


> "*elite*"


You shouldn't list to "Elitist" but to "_Etilisti_" which in Italian means 'Alcoholic' addicted people: they know better


----------



## basin79 (Aug 4, 2017)

Everyone is a beginner at some point. But it was extremely stupid to get a pede without having a proper fitting lid. That's got nothing to do with being a beginner. 

Typing that I had a pede escape once from a RUB I thought was secure. It'd been in the RUB for months without issue.

Then 1 night I was watching TV downstairs and noticed something moving out of the corner of my eye. It was my massive Scolopendra sp Hispanola giant red just casually walking across my floor. I didn't even know it'd escaped. I was extremely fortunate to say the least.

Hope you find yours I really do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 4, 2017)

Python said:


> I think that you are dismissing the 'elites' out of hand without actually bothering to give them a listen. I'm not exactly sure who the 'elite' are but I can only assume that you are talking about the people who are advocating not getting pedes until the problem at hand has been corrected and due diligence has been done to ensure the animal and the keeper's safety is as close to assured as possible. A few things to consider...
> 
> People who lose animals are one of the major reasons that laws are passed to outlaw keeping those animals. Many years ago I kept many venomous snake legally until some chowderhead somewhere let a king cobra escape and the masses went bananas. Losing animals causes panic and depending on whether the news picks it up or not can also cause widespread panic, and you are probably well aware of how sensitive the media is when it comes to things like this.
> 
> ...


As a bit of solace, he lives in the Philippines, where _S.subspinipes_ are however present, so the risk of introducing alien species/animals in the environment is non existent in this case

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Cell (Aug 4, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Everyone is a beginner at some point. But it was extremely stupid to get a pede without having a proper fitting lid. That's got nothing to do with being a beginner.


My morsitan's enclosure had a strong lid. Even harder to open/close than those Tupperware coontainers, lol. But I underestimated my subspinipes, and I didn't know it would go on rampages and keep trying to escape. That made me resort into using an aquarium without a proper lid. I mean, who would buy a pede without a strong lid while knowing facts about its bite. It just happened that what worked out with my morsitans, didn't work out with my subspinipes. Like I said, my morsitans was really chill so I kept it with its enclosure with 0 problems. The subspinipes, on the other hand, was almost to crazy. It's already climbing my morsitan's enclosure before I can even shut it close. So I had to use an enclosure with more height, but had no lid. I really feel like my story is hard to understand/view, lol.


----------



## basin79 (Aug 4, 2017)

Cell said:


> My morsitan's enclosure had a strong lid. Even harder to open/close than those Tupperware coontainers, lol. But I underestimated my subspinipes, and I didn't know it would go on rampages and keep trying to escape. That made me resort into using an aquarium without a proper lid. I mean, who would buy a pede without a strong lid while knowing facts about its bite. It just happened that what worked out with my morsitans, didn't work out with my subspinipes. Like I said, my morsitans was really chill so I kept it with its enclosure with 0 problems. The subspinipes, on the other hand, was almost to crazy. It's already climbing my morsitan's enclosure before I can even shut it close. So I had to use an enclosure with more height, but had no lid. I really feel like my story is hard to understand/view, lol.


If pedes are not resting or eating they're trying to escape their prison. Large plastic tubs are the best housing for pedes. You can get some that are over 2ft tall. So perfect for even the giant pedes and loads of substrate.

Aquariums have silicone in the corners that pedes have absolutely no trouble climbing up. So they can really test out any lid you have.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 4, 2017)

Cell said:


> My morsitan's enclosure had a strong lid. Even harder to open/close than those Tupperware coontainers, lol. But I underestimated my subspinipes, and I didn't know it would go on rampages and keep trying to escape. That made me resort into using an aquarium without a proper lid. I mean, who would buy a pede without a strong lid while knowing facts about its bite. It just happened that what worked out with my morsitans, didn't work out with my subspinipes. Like I said, my morsitans was really chill so I kept it with its enclosure with 0 problems. The subspinipes, on the other hand, was almost to crazy. It's already climbing my morsitan's enclosure before I can even shut it close. So I had to use an enclosure with more height, but had no lid. I really feel like my story is hard to understand/view, lol.


_Scolopendra subspinipes_ are IMO the Agusta F4 of 'pedes. My female *always *try to escape but when and only when she's hungry.

In fact, everytime I spot her climbing or trying to chew the air holes (ah ah, useless effort but always funny to see one forcipula out) or trying to reach the top for 'papillon' out... isn't without a reason. As I've said, she's hungry.

So I open the enclosure, offer a couple of adult _B.dubia_, she ferociously hunt those, and done... a calmer 'pede.

On that sense my 'pede act just like those Mafia enforcers you have to give money back... give them money when they 'knock' at your door and _git gud_.

No money? Boom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scoly (Aug 4, 2017)

Python said:


> I think that you are dismissing the 'elites' out of hand without actually bothering to give them a listen. I'm not exactly sure who the 'elite' are but I can only assume that you are talking about the people who are advocating not getting pedes until the problem at hand has been corrected and due diligence has been done to ensure the animal and the keeper's safety is as close to assured as possible. A few things to consider...
> 
> People who lose animals are one of the major reasons that laws are passed to outlaw keeping those animals. Many years ago I kept many venomous snake legally until some chowderhead somewhere let a king cobra escape and the masses went bananas. Losing animals causes panic and depending on whether the news picks it up or not can also cause widespread panic, and you are probably well aware of how sensitive the media is when it comes to things like this.
> 
> ...


I think I agree with everything you said there. I was just saddened to hear that the OP was going to stop keeping centipedes "because the elites told him to". Yes, some people clearly shouldn't keep centipedes, and irresponsible keepers do run the risk of ruining it for us all. But the OP seems to have attempted research (albeit with major holes, and bad judgement) was willing to ask for help and learn from his mistakes, and I was sad to see him *feel* like he was being "bullied" out of keeping them.

You jumped on this thread because you've seen a bad thing happen before (irresponsible keepers ruining it for everyone else) and want to do your bit to ensure that doesn't happen again. I think that's totally fair and valid.

I jumped on this thread because I've seen a bad thing happen before (people getting stomped on in an online forum and being put off something they were passionate about) and didn't like seeing that happen again. You didn't stomp, you stated pretty valid points, but someone else mocked, and put together, he felt like he got stomped on.

Having said that, I too was ready to jump in and give a pretty vocal account of how out of order it was keeping a subspinipes in a cage with a lid like that. And the lack of money is not an excuse either. Creatures that can harm others (or themselves) by escape must be kept securely, or not kept in the first place.

As for "elites" (although the sooner we move away from using that term, the better) of course there are individuals with a wealth of wisdom and experience, and we'd do well to listen to them. However there are also individuals who's wisdom on certain aspects of the hobby I highly respect, but they don't have a clue what they are talking about in other aspects, and some are also total morons in real life despite their expertise or seniority in the field. (I'll restate here that this observation is not directed at anyone who has replied in this thread so far, and I do mean that) Unfortunately people, particularly the young or easily impressed, tend to associate expertise in one aspect with wisdom overall, and lend those "experts" far too much weight of opinion, on subjects they have no business expressing opinions about, but the noobs lap it up. This story repeats itself in just about every hobby or interest!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

